# White Stand/Trim?



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I've been toying around with the idea of making my soon-to-be 40G reef "white". This means I would paint the stand all white (with maybe some black where the edges of wood are), and even spraypaint the trim white. I would get white sand. Paint the background black (or even light blue). The lights would be black. (is it possible to paint those? Lol)

I just don't know if it would turn out the way I would want it to. Defianatley original IMO.

Thoughts?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Terrible paint pic of the idea. The blue on the outside is the basic color of my room.


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

I would throw some blue in the stand to match your room but it looks good. Idk if you can paint lights probably cause it to overheat but I'm not sure I would ask your lfs


----------



## ajmckay (Oct 28, 2008)

So what's that lump in the middle? Looks like a pile of poop... Hahaha!! Sorry... but that really made me laugh hard... 

Anyways, to get to your point, I think it could look good, but depending on the color of the stand right now it could take many applications to get the white color you want... I would suggest using a latex paint and use a miniature roller and a high quality synthetic haired brush to apply at least 4 thin coats. 

And since it's difficult to get pure white sand (or at least keep it that way), might I suggest going more of a sandy color instead of a stark white?
​


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree on ajmckay's last point. Actually my sister's fiancee has an Oceanic tank with "white" trim and a white stand. It's a good looking tank, but it's definitely a more sandy colored white.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

if i were to do it, i would sand the edges to give the paint something to stick to better because if you think about it, it will scratch easy and reveal the black underneath

also for white lights you can always do a canopy and paint that white, which wouldnt be a hard thing to do.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

ajmckay said:


> So what's that lump in the middle? Looks like a pile of poop... Hahaha!! Sorry... but that really made me laugh hard...​


 
:rofl:My brother and I just got a great laugh out of that one!! Kinda looks like the stuff I just shoveled out of the horse stalls lol!

Anyway, sounds like a neat idea :-D.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

If you decide to paint it white you will need to prime it and probably use several coats of paint to get it truly white.


----------

